# The Dirty, Angry, Crusty Thread.



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

If you're a jaded asshole that thinks heavy music has lost its balls, this is where you post the bands that keep you around. I mean the bands that you feel still embody the old school extreme music ethos, be it metal, hardcore, grind, punk, or what have you. The bands that hold up a big, fat smelly middle finger to the rest of the goddamn dog and pony show. The dirtier, the angrier, the further left of centre, the crustier the better. Here, we create the most pissed-off thread on SSO.


----------



## DLG (May 17, 2012)




----------



## broj15 (May 17, 2012)

You did say punk. And I did see the word 'Crusty"... Here ya go. Doesn't seem to raw until you read the lyrics.




Yea that is the sound of people passing around and hitting a crack pipe


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 17, 2012)

I fucking love Dragged Into Sunlight. Heard of Admiral Angry?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I fucking love Dragged Into Sunlight. Heard of Admiral Angry?



Just checked them out now. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

Tragedy is such a gloriously desperate-sounding band. Love them.

Also just thought of these guys


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for the epicly divided post, but I just kept remembering stuff.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Tragedy is such a gloriously desperate-sounding band. Love them.
> 
> Also just thought of these guys




Holy shit! That part at 1:10 sounds like a blowtorch. I love it.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2012)

A bit on the doomier side, but I love Indian.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

And how could I forget the mighty Swans?

The undisputed kings of angry since 1983.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Indian. I loved Guiltless. One of the best albums of 2011, IMO. Great post.

And ANB. Anything Scott Hull touches is absolutely searing.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)

Just stumbled across this next one. It's amazing.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2012)

Not many YouTube videos for them, but you guys should check out Engineer's Crooked Voices. Even clean guitars can be heavy..........

Crooked Voices | Engineer

Also, KHANN!!!!!



Khann (only the EP is available on Bandcamp, full LP is out now though)


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2012)

"Punishing deathgrind played with a homicidal intent and featuring members of Cattle Decapitation, Exhumed, & Intronaut!" Best description ever.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2012)

I think the handful of you who are enjoying this thread might also dig my favorite Vimeo channel ( it's (((unartig))) from YouTube, just what I feel is slightly better quality Vimeo format). Gotta sift through some hipster riff-raff here and there, but otherwise a very cool and diverse collection of live videos. 

(((unartig))) on Vimeo


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

Fuck yeah, sweet bands. I hadn't heard of Khann before, but some of that track really reminded me of vintage Masotdon, speaking of angry.




God, do I miss those days.

Also:


----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2012)

Here's a band from Richmond Va. Saw them at the gwarbque last year and they kicked ass.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> "Punishing deathgrind played with a homicidal intent and featuring members of Cattle Decapitation, Exhumed, & Intronaut!" Best description ever.
> 
> *video*



Oh fuck... I need more of this as quickly as humanly possible.


----------



## gunch (May 17, 2012)

Oh god Jeff I wanted to make this exact same thread.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 17, 2012)

I think you'll dig a lot of the recommendations in this thread.  There's some overlap.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 17, 2012)

Don't mind me, just posting some of my bookmarked Bandcamps......

Coliseum LP | Coliseum

Hail!Hornet

Speaking of old school "Masotdon" => American Heritage


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 17, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> Oh god Jeff I wanted to make this exact same thread.



Architect!

All is not Lost was such a monumental album.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 18, 2012)

Also:


----------



## gunch (May 18, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also:






This song riiips by them


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 18, 2012)

Too tired to think of any more right now.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 18, 2012)

I lied.





The last one takes a minute, but goddamn it's gorgeous when it gets going.

EDIT: I seriously fucking missed the Abominable Iron sloth videos posted right above my post? FFFFFF, I should already be asleep haha.


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 18, 2012)




----------



## RearyGay (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys, you might like my band. We're a horrorpunk/thrash band from New Orleans called She's Still Dead.

She's Still Dead


----------



## gunch (May 18, 2012)

I want to make a band like the ones featured here so fucking bad.

Lay waste to everything.

Gorguts+ Ulcerate+ Gaza+ Crowpath+ Abominable Iron Sloth sort of deal.


----------



## petereanima (May 18, 2012)

Awesome thread! 

Many of my faves have already been posted, so there might be some re-posts (bandwise), but awesome songs are awesome:













also, the new Wolfbrigade record is amazing:


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 18, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> I want to make a band like the ones featured here so fucking bad.
> 
> Lay waste to everything.
> 
> Gorguts+ Ulcerate+ Gaza+ Crowpath+ Abominable Iron Sloth sort of deal.



I used to be in a very Gaza-esque band, but the other the other two members and I got involved with another band, and we sort of dropped it. I've been wanting to bring it back for such a long time, and I probably could because I did 90% of the writing, but I don't think the other two guys have the time or energy. Maybe I'll try to find a couple of other dudes and start it up again


----------



## no_dice (May 18, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Also, KHANN!!!!!



Wow, that's weird. My brother was the drummer of Khann from the beginning until just recently. I guess I was just unaware that anyone was into them outside of Orlando, haha.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2012)

I love the fact that JeffFromMtl (the guy who just posted a thread about a new kitty) started the most pissed off thread on SSO.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 18, 2012)

This thread is me trying to redeem myself.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 18, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (May 18, 2012)




----------



## brutalslam (May 19, 2012)

I love the rawness of most everything Devourment has done, but especially the demo.



and Insect Warfare



Well, theres a couple. But, I love most everything thats raw and pissed sounding


----------



## -42- (May 19, 2012)

This is my bread and butter, motherfuckers.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 19, 2012)

My name is Grand Moff Tim, and I approve of this thread.

Lemme just leave these right here...


----------



## gunch (May 19, 2012)

Forgot this song


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah, so down with everything in this thread.


----------



## -42- (May 19, 2012)

Time to slow dance.


----------



## Ironbird666 (May 19, 2012)

I want to make sweet love to this thread.






Last one is a Sludge band but they are pretty heavy and nasty, I dig them.


----------



## Jakke (May 19, 2012)

Some swedish D-beat/hardcore maybe?



The name translates to "Total Fucking Darkness", quite aptly named actually.

Some more crust/D-beat:


----------



## NovaReaper (May 19, 2012)

fuck yeah pulling teeth


----------



## petereanima (May 24, 2012)

pissed-thread must live.


----------



## Loomer (May 24, 2012)

THIS IS THE GREATEST THREAD IN THE HISTORY OF EVER


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 24, 2012)

In the spirit of getting pissed, I have good news:

Gaza releasing new LP (stream a track), tour starts soon

Engineered by Kurt Ballou.


----------



## petereanima (May 25, 2012)

And have I just overseen it, or is this thread really missing Discharge?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 25, 2012)

Dax was actually born in the town I'm currently living in. Fun fact of the day.


----------



## petereanima (May 25, 2012)

rep'd, for posting 3 of my all time faves.




"Well the skyscrapers look like gravestones" is probably one of the best lyric lines ever. Dax Riggs = genius.

And altough the following song doesnt really fit in this thread, I can't let it be unposted when speaking of Dax.




EDIT: ss.org-related side-fact: Shane (shaneroo) played in Acid Bath, but was scarred od Fax if I remember correctly.


----------



## Loomer (May 25, 2012)

Also, NAILS are good and lovely, and have the ability:


----------



## -42- (May 25, 2012)

Isn't this loomer's band?


In other news:


----------



## Loomer (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, I used to be in Hexis. I'm not in that band anymore though.


----------



## simulclass83 (May 26, 2012)

Why is crusty in the thread title?


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2012)

Because "Crust" is a sub-genre of music? It's like grindcore but with a slightly more punk feel to it IIRC


----------



## simulclass83 (May 27, 2012)

MFB said:


> Because "Crust" is a sub-genre of music? It's like grindcore but with a slightly more punk feel to it IIRC



Damn, I had no idea; that confused the hell outta me . 
You learn something new everyday.


----------



## jordanky (May 27, 2012)

I've been stuck on this as of late:


----------



## morrowcosom (May 28, 2012)




----------



## gunch (May 28, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> In the spirit of getting pissed, I have good news:
> 
> Gaza releasing new LP (stream a track), tour starts soon
> 
> Engineered by Kurt Ballou.




Massive news.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 28, 2012)

THE KILL - Shower of bricks (full e.p) - YouTube

Grind from australia.. this is the hybrid of Marduk mating with extreme noise terror


----------



## Loomer (May 28, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> THE KILL - Shower of bricks (full e.p) - YouTube
> 
> Grind from australia.. this is the hybrid of Marduk mating with extreme noise terror




Ay caramba! I like this.


----------



## Zulphur (May 29, 2012)

I love this thread, great bands here.


----------



## petereanima (May 29, 2012)

I put on some older vinyls that weekend. Long time no hear:


----------



## gunshow86de (May 31, 2012)

Relevant to this thread, the entire Relapse catalog is now available to stream on Bandcamp. 

Relapse Records


----------



## Loomer (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got the new Martyrdöd today, and I can say this:

IT FUCKING RULES!!!!


----------



## gunch (Jul 23, 2012)

Blackened NOLA sludge...

From Germany?

Why the fuck not?


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 23, 2012)

Someone mentioned Discordance Axis and that made me think of Human Remains and Burnt by the Sun (Dave Witte drummed for all three).


----------



## craig-sansum (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 23, 2012)

My new favorite band.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 24, 2012)

Purified In Blood. Used to be pretty standard metalcore, are now awesome, because they added Crust, Black Metal, and Hammond sounds.


----------



## gunch (Jul 31, 2012)

ooooaaaghh


----------



## CharliePark (Jul 31, 2012)

My favourite Australian band. Not the crustiest, but still awesome.


----------



## DLG (Jul 31, 2012)

who's looking forward to the new Gaza album?


----------



## gunch (Jul 31, 2012)

DLG said:


> who's looking forward to the new Gaza album?



Me


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 31, 2012)

DLG said:


> who's looking forward to the new Gaza album?



I've got the vinyl bundle on pre-order, so my digital download should be in my inbox within the next 48 hours 

Naturally, this is probably my most eagerly-anticipated album of the year.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Illusory | absvrdist


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 31, 2012)

^ I ate jambalaya for dinner, which was particularly heavy on the cayenne and now I'm listening to this on my laptop, sitting on the toilet. Overall, I'd say the music is enhancing the experience.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 31, 2012)

I Haven't posted any bands in here recently, so some of this:


----------



## gunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Finnish dudes



And this thread is lacking Ed Gein


----------



## -42- (Aug 1, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> <awesome stuff>


Fucking hell Jeff, you find some of the best bands.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 1, 2012)

Downloading my digital copy of the new Gaza album as I type this.


----------



## gunch (Aug 29, 2012)

This band. Sick as fuck.



Also the new Gaza technically came out yesterday, we've been enjoying that, yes?


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 30, 2012)

^I've given it a few spins but nothings stuck. I should listen to it a bit more.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> "Punishing deathgrind played with a homicidal intent and featuring members of Cattle Decapitation, Exhumed, & Intronaut!" Best description ever.





JeffFromMtl said:


> Oh fuck... I need more of this as quickly as humanly possible.



New album, just came out this week;
EXCLUSIVE FULL ALBUM STREAM: MURDER CONSTRUCT&#8217;S RESULTS | MetalSucks


----------



## blaaargh (Aug 31, 2012)

Imo some of the dirtiest music ever made was from the early days of sludge... before it got to be stoners playing Sabbath riffs, some of these fuckers were making some of the most pissed off shit imaginable.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 31, 2012)

The neighbouring town next to me has a HUGE Crust scene. It is practically the only music scene other than the older, folky demographic. The town I reside in has a small metal scene, occupied mostly by thrash metal bands, or hard rock. None of which are good. I'd much rather head over to Scrambled Liver (Campbell River, BC) and watch some Crust.


----------



## -42- (Aug 31, 2012)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 1, 2012)

the way these guys go from a slow hardcore-ish track to some drone is beautiful.


----------



## -42- (Sep 15, 2012)

Bump for new PxDx.


----------



## TheLovetank (Sep 16, 2012)

Tons of awesomeness in this thread, just a couple other pissed off chaps I didn't see mentioned.


----------



## gunch (Sep 16, 2012)

-42- said:


> Bump for new PxDx.




Production sounds waaay too clean, hope it's different when the album drops


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 16, 2012)

The Chariot never disappoint, new album just out.


----------



## Meldville (Sep 27, 2012)

Righteous thread. If you dig crust/sludge, you might dig my outfit Galaxicon:





And this is us covering Dragonaut and Ace of Spades at our album release show.



Beyond that, check out:
FISTER (STL megadoom)



THE LION'S DAUGHTER (STL crust)
Shame on Us All | The Lion's Daughter


----------



## Kali Yuga (Sep 28, 2012)

There's so much non-crust in this thread.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 28, 2012)

We're not looking for only crust, just anything that's particularly nasty, dirty and pissed-off.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 28, 2012)

Generation of Vipers. I don't know how I skipped this album.




Some re-cordings from Nails



New album from The Secret



Dead in the Dirt



Young and in the Way


----------



## gunch (Dec 28, 2012)

There's been a couple of mentions of these guys already but I'm going to drop them in here 



This is still the best thread on sso


----------



## Loomer (Dec 28, 2012)

Just wanna say: Still the best thread on here.


----------



## The Beard (Dec 28, 2012)

0:56 "YOU'RE FUCKED"


----------



## The Beard (Feb 3, 2013)

BAMP, we can't let the best thread on SSO die can we?

Time and time again, this thread has supplied me with more fantastic music than anywhere else on the site 

A few of my buddies started a Powerviolence band pretty recently, here's their new EP!

Misery


----------



## abandonist (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, a thread on here full of music not made by a bunch of pussies!

I approve.


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 3, 2013)

pretty sure everyones seen this, but it fits right in...
http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/10136/cattle-decapitation-forced-gender-reassignment-video


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2013)

My contributions:

Trash Talk:


Traitor (Good friends of mine. Extremely pissed):


Pulling Teeth:


Trapped Under Ice:


Ceremony:


Xibalba:


Animosity:


Ion Dissonance:


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 3, 2013)

This is the first thing I thought of when I opened this thread. Might be different from what has been posted but I really don't care


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Feb 3, 2013)

Avant-Garde Who Knows What Else Brutal Death Metal


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 3, 2013)

This, actually. Whenever I feel frustrated, I listen to this.


----------



## -42- (Feb 3, 2013)

Yacöpsae - Gift. - YouTube
Pisschrist - Punk Is Love - YouTube








I love this thread.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 26, 2013)

Reviving this thread.


----------



## gunch (Mar 28, 2013)

Gentlemen...


----------



## The Beard (Mar 30, 2013)

Bermp

Anyone know of any dirty/angry/crusty that airs on the side of big riffs rather than thrash-ness?

Still my favorite thread, that band Abraham puts hairs on your chin


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 30, 2013)

The Beard said:


> Bermp
> 
> Anyone know of any dirty/angry/crusty that airs on the side of big riffs rather than thrash-ness?
> 
> Still my favorite thread, that band Abraham puts hairs on your chin


Not sure if this qualifies but:



I love this song so much.

Edit:
I.E. if it qualifies for the "big riffs" thing. I realize Nails has been mentioned a couple of times.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Necris (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Mwoit (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 30, 2013)

This thread still pleases me.

:EDIT: I just started a crusty new band, so if we get any terrible recordings, I'll post em up.


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 7, 2013)

Sooooo a few years ago, I played drums in a progressive crust/metal/slightly punk (honestly the best way I could describe it), and we played tons of shows. The band was Damnesia, from Athens, GA. We were together for about 4 years. We recorded a 2-song demo in 2006, and a full-length album in 2008.

In fact, you can download and enjoy it here on my Soundcloud page: https://soundcloud.com/algarothsyum_vhyle/sets/damnesia-damnesia-lp-2008

Physical copies were distributed freely during our short tour we had, so feel free to download it!

The recording and tone quality is meeeeehh, but it's friggin' angry crust-type stuff, so it's ok. Right?


----------



## The Beard (Apr 9, 2013)

Goddamn is this thread ever gonna get off page five?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## gunch (Jun 25, 2013)

This album rules my life ATM


----------



## -42- (Aug 21, 2013)

BUMP THIS GREATEST OF THREADS


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 21, 2013)

Not sure if these guys count (not really the expert on this stuff), but I've been digging this album lately:


----------



## abandonist (Aug 22, 2013)

Get wasted.

White Glove Test LP/CD | IRON LUNG Records


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 22, 2013)

This song is playing right now, and this thread popped up, so


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 22, 2013)

For me this tops pretty much anything else. The entire album "Cursed" is just so ....ing angry


----------



## abandonist (Aug 22, 2013)

Ion Dissonance are not a crusty band in the least.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GCCUveWL_I&list=FLNPyAc0SJBx_yFNMJ0tMgvw&index=3

buuuuuuump


----------



## Chuck (Sep 2, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Ion Dissonance are not a crusty band in the least.



Thoust hath failedeth reading the OP.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 2, 2013)

oh yes yes yesy eyyyeywyhseyey


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 2, 2013)

YEEEESS


----------



## gunch (Sep 2, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> For me this tops pretty much anything else. The entire album "Cursed" is just so ....ing angry





Gabe >>>>> Kevin


----------



## vilk (Sep 3, 2013)

Dude. Blockheads. I do not get their band name. But I get them. This album art does not convey how totally heavy this band is.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 3, 2013)

Ghoul.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## -42- (Sep 23, 2013)

Bump again.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 21, 2013)

You all need to check out my friends and touring comrades DISTASTE, for some dirty crustgrind HM-2 galore.

Black Age of Nihil | Distaste


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## gunch (Oct 27, 2013)

am I wrong to assume that Jane Doe, Remission, Bastardizer, I Don't Care Where I Go When I Die, Within Dividia, American Nervoso and the like are the best it's going to get?

How do I find similar albums?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2013)

Some of these have probably been posted, but, in the spirit of this thread, _F_UCK YOU!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 27, 2013)

Phyllomedusa:

The dirtiest shit I've found recently.
The grind starts at 3:15, but the clean sections are pretty beautiful so you might consider not skipping.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 27, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Phyllomedusa:
> 
> The dirtiest shit I've found recently.
> The grind starts at 3:15, but the clean sections are pretty beautiful so you might consider not skipping.




I fast forwarded to 4:20.

uh..

that kick drum.


----------



## murderinmind (Oct 27, 2013)

this is me screaming:

Psykisk Vampyr | Passiv Dödshjälp


----------



## abandonist (Oct 27, 2013)

s/t | Meth Drinker


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 27, 2013)

Pooluke41 said:


> I fast forwarded to 4:20.
> 
> uh..
> 
> that kick drum.



Actually sounds like gunfire


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Fvcking kirikirikiri!!!!

Shits freaking intense! 

(everyone's favorite youtuber finowa with ex-berserker guitarist)


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 28, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Fvcking kirikirikiri!!!!
> Shits freaking intense!
> 
> (everyone's favorite youtuber finowa with ex-berserker guitarist)



What Berserker do you mean? Do you mean The Berzerker the industrial death metal band? Or what? If yes, then ....kkk this is going to be great. Great preview anyway.


----------



## gunch (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay so according to Metal Sucks Jon Parkin got accused of rape and the rest of Gaza distanced themselves from the whole deal and formed Cult Leader 

3/4ths of Gaza Form New Band Cult Leader | MetalSucks 

While that's pretty dicey business I'm looking forward to what Cult Leader does. They recruited a new bassist and the old bassist is now on vocals. 

Also Michael Mason is starting his own guitar custom shop


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, I heard about that some time back. I'm really looking forward to what they do, as Gaza was probably my favourite band in heavy music and news of the break-up bummed me right the fvck out.


----------



## gunch (Oct 28, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Yeah, I heard about that some time back. I'm really looking forward to what they do, as Gaza was probably my favourite band in heavy music and news of the break-up bummed me right the fvck out.



For sure. Jon seemed like such a thoughtful and intelligent guy this came as quite a shock. Don't want to speculate as the exact details are still non- existant but still

Rape is bad, kids.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 28, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> For sure. Jon seemed like such a thoughtful and intelligent guy this came as quite a shock. Don't want to speculate as the exact details are still non- existant but still
> 
> Rape is bad, kids.



Yeah, I met him a few years ago and we talked for a good 10 minutes. He was a smart, well-spoken guy. To hear the news definitely came as a surprise but as you say, who fvcking knows. The whole thing was definitely a bit weird. "I don't want to press charges, what I want is for you to quit your band". What? Shady situation is shady.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 28, 2013)

mhmhmh yes


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 29, 2013)

Friends of mine play in a band called Agenda:

https://www.facebook.com/agendanorway?fref=ts

It's filthy crust punk! I recorded and mixed their 4 song demo, and since then they've filled the other positions and are now releasing an album:
Menneskehetens Massegrav | Agenda

They've released 2 songs from the album so far, with more coming 

They're awesome people, and they make disgusting music, so give them your support if you like it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 29, 2013)

This. ....ing heavy.

Obscure Verses for the Multiverse | Inquisition


----------



## Loomer (Oct 29, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Yeah, I met him a few years ago and we talked for a good 10 minutes. He was a smart, well-spoken guy. To hear the news definitely came as a surprise but as you say, who fvcking knows. The whole thing was definitely a bit weird. "I don't want to press charges, what I want is for you to quit your band". What? Shady situation is shady.



I actually got where she was coming from on that: The whole thing happened in Utah after all, and not a more civilized part of the world. The horrible, victim-blaming way in which the authorities treat rape cases is not something I'd subject even my worst enemy to.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Veldar (Nov 5, 2013)

Car Bomb are like one of the only bands that sound ....ing pissed off these days I mean like bands are "heavy" but they're not heavy I guess, like bands like whitechapel just go past my head because it's so unaggressive(?) I guess, anyway I can't wait to listen to all these bands when I get to a unblocked PC.


----------



## Necris (Nov 5, 2013)

I like Inquisition but how on earth did they end up in this of all threads?


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2013)

Necris said:


> I like Inquisition but how on earth did they end up in this of all threads?



I was looking for a place to post their album stream, this thread was at the top and it seemed like a good fit. 

Also, see my avatar.


----------



## gunch (Nov 5, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Car Bomb are like one of the only bands that sound ....ing pissed off these days I mean like bands are "heavy" but they're not heavy I guess, like bands like whitechapel just go past my head because it's so unaggressive(?) I guess, anyway I can't wait to listen to all these bands when I get to a unblocked PC.



I totally get that. It's one of things I like most about bands like Botch, Gaza and The End, that ferocious intensity. That fury. Bands like Nails and Code Orange Kids and the like are ok but they don't fill the void that all those mid-late decade mathcore bands did. 

Ion Dissonance became tough-guy Emmurecore after Solace
The End became radio butt metal and then broke up 
Danza is over


----------



## MikeH (Nov 5, 2013)

Ion Dissonance needs to put out another album like Solace. I love Minus The Herd and Cursed, but Solace was so angry and chaotic.


----------



## thegut (Nov 5, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> I totally get that. It's one of things I like most about bands like Botch, Gaza and The End, that ferocious intensity. That fury. Bands like Nails and Code Orange Kids and the like are ok but they don't fill the void that all those mid-late decade mathcore bands did.
> 
> Ion Dissonance became tough-guy Emmurecore after Solace
> The End became radio butt metal and then broke up
> Danza is over



Sad because I remember those days fondly. 

Anyway, check out a band called Seeker. They just released a new album called Unloved, which is one of the more intense releases I've heard in a while.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 7, 2013)

Straight pissed from Turin, Italy.

Tutti I Colori Del Buio


----------



## MFB (Nov 8, 2013)

Columns


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1iYxuAoycY

Some of the dudes who used to be in Glass Casket are doing this now, and it's pretty sweet


----------



## hairychris (Nov 8, 2013)

A bit of London crust/grind for ya. Shitty live footage ftw.



Some buddies of mine:


----------



## gunch (Nov 8, 2013)

This EP is still fvckin perfect 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwcgg7aofnE

Does anyone know what kind of gear these guys use?


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> This EP is still fvckin perfect
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwcgg7aofnE
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of gear these guys use?





> Ryan Lipynsky: Yeah Ive used my Ampeg guitar head on every album except Electrocution. We recorded that in Chicago and the head was in the shop at the time. I mainly use a VH150 in paired with a tube head in the studio. [For a nice blend] I will say that I use mine in a specific way and it is also paired with a particular pedal for front-end boost. One of those If its broke, you better fix it situations
> 
> We are endorsed by Emperor Cabs. I also help the company as the east coast Emperor provider. It is the only brand of music equipment I fully endorse. I am not that picky when it comes to bass heads (Ampeg, Emperor, Ashdown I dont care), just give me something loud enough. Most of my sound comes from my distortion pedal. The sound the equipment is only just a small part of a bands sound. You can have the sickest gear in the world but if your writing/playing sucks what then?.



No specific mention but Ampeg/Emperor is a start?


----------



## gunch (Nov 10, 2013)

MFB said:


> No specific mention but Ampeg/Emperor is a start?



Sounds like an old school fuzz pedal to me


----------



## Necris (Nov 11, 2013)

Ones that are still sort of in line with the thread:
Arnaut Pavle: Arnaut Pavle | Fallen Empire Records
Void Meditation Cult: Sulfurous Prayers of Blight and Darkness | HELLS HEADBANGERS Records & Distribution


----------



## Decapitated666 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Mwoit (Nov 12, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> This EP is still fvckin perfect
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwcgg7aofnE
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of gear these guys use?



God, that is a tasty EP.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2013)

Just listened to Psyopus' 'Odd Senses' all the way through and just thought "...yes."

Now onto 'Our Puzzling Encounters Considered'.


----------



## gunch (Nov 15, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Just listened to Psyopus' 'Odd Senses' all the way through and just thought "...yes."
> 
> Now onto 'Our Puzzling Encounters Considered'.



They're good for an odd listen every once in a blue moon.

Also reviewed the whole thread and didn't see these guys mentioned 



Scratching that itch for me, how about you guys?

Also been listening to lots of Kowloon Walled City


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.cvltnation.com/pure-fury-nails-destroys-underworld-camden-now-showing/

kill all those who worship false NAILS.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 20, 2013)

Triac. So fvcking good.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think I like this Jeff


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dronepunk | Art As Catharsis

This is ....ing awesome.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 23, 2013)

don't die on me now


----------



## gunch (Nov 23, 2013)

Priapus is still the shit


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 24, 2013)

we must keep our safe bastion alive, away from the djent and the clean singing.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 25, 2013)

SLAVE


this album


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiczlXlAZRw


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 26, 2013)

Kashyyyk

Some good friends of mine from Mesa, AZ.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 27, 2013)

I finally sifted through this thread... I love this thread

Let me contribute something not posted yet.

Abaddon Incarnate..very angry grind.



and some crusty stuff.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 30, 2013)

HHIG Like Weeds

I quickly tabbed out HHIG's Like Weeds if anyone wants it.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## MikeH (Dec 1, 2013)

Thinking about ordering this on vinyl.


----------



## thegut (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is a talented but odd guy to check out named Jamie Lenman. His new album Muscle Memory is a double disc with one disc chaotic punk/metal and the other country, folk, and swing. His music video is two of his songs from the two different discs. This first song would definitely fit into this thread.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 2, 2013)

Marytrdod. All day. Every day. 

Schifosi are amongst the overlooked greats of the dirty, angry, crusty realm:


----------



## petereanima (Dec 3, 2013)

noisy blackened death doom? yes, please!

Primitive Man


----------



## MikeH (Dec 3, 2013)

Not able to listen right this second, but it sounds like I need that in my life.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 3, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Not able to listen right this second, but it sounds like I need that in my life.



I just listened to it, you need it in your life.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2013)

KLF & ENT playing this at the 1992 Brit awards is a legendary event in British music.

They finished off by machine-gunning the crowd with blanks and left a dead sheep outside an aftershow.

The KLF sacrifice a sheep | Music | The Guardian

Genius. And crusty. Mmmm.


----------



## gunch (Jan 4, 2014)

Went looking for stuff like Admiral Angry and Black Sheep Wall today, brought this back


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2014)

Reviving this glorious thread with my new band's teaser.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlTTVhtF5OI


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 7, 2014)

I remember hearing Jucifer a bunch of years ago and not giving a fvck. I don't know what happened to them, but thank god it did cuz this is awesome.


----------



## vilk (Jan 7, 2014)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I remember hearing Jucifer a bunch of years ago and not giving a fvck. I don't know what happened to them, but thank god it did cuz this is awesome.



Haha, this exact same thing happened to me. I'm wondering if like I'm actually remembering a different band or something? I thought Jucifer was more like... southern metal oriented? But yeah either way the new album is pretty cool. I think I might revisit the older ones to see if I'm just confused or something.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 7, 2014)

Jucifer jumped the doom shark for the Entombed wagon.


----------



## vilk (Jan 8, 2014)

petereanima said:


> noisy blackened death doom? yes, please!
> 
> Primitive Man


From the comments: _it's so god damn heavy I want to die_


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 8, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/ccvsgod/left-for-dead-1946


----------



## petereanima (Jan 8, 2014)

Pooluke41 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/ccvsgod/left-for-dead-1946



YES! Left For Dead is one of my all time faves, and this reminds me so hard to get the 2013 7"es...

Now playing: Left for Dead / Acrid - split

But as I can't find this on youtube, here's some powerviolence for you guys:


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPbcBClJRg4

I gotta say that I much prefer the other version of Reperations - minus the clipping, I think it sounds 10x better.


----------



## -42- (Jan 8, 2014)

Wolf Valley | Cliffjumper
The Armed / Tharsis They Split | Tharsis They
GIRAFFETERMATH | HORSEBASTARD
Staer | Discorporate Records
Split 7" | Sad Records
Split LP | Sad Records
C045 - Transitions Compilation CD | cactusdistro
split 12" with the gentle art of chokin&#39; | resurrectionists
Voidbound | Bloodmoon
stoic.
Body Betrayal
Moksha | Halo of Flies Records
DEATHWANK | DEATHWANK
Vultures are our Future (10&#39;&#39 | CHIENS
Bölzer - Aura | Iron Bonehead Productions
Fissure | FISSURE
SKUFF SPLIT | Detroit

HOPEFULLY THIS WILL TIDE YOU LOSERS OVER <3 <3


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 9, 2014)

SHUT UP CARSON


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebqyGb9DnT4

thnx 4 this carson. u r inspirational and introduced me 2 new grind


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 11, 2014)

New Hexis.

Abalam | Hexis


----------



## abandonist (Jan 12, 2014)

Reminds me of my early twenties.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 15, 2014)

This is just filthy.


http://....rectalhygienics.bandcamp.com/


----------



## vilk (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfO7HsVqnyc&list=FLNPyAc0SJBx_yFNMJ0tMgvw&index=6

because I post here, does that give me brootz points?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVYsSPFnB8E


----------



## Loomer (Jan 20, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> New Hexis.
> 
> Abalam | Hexis



Still not sure I want to listen the whole way through that...


----------



## MikeH (Jan 20, 2014)

Pariso
Hierophant
Lvmbar (technically, Lumbar)
The Phantom Carriage
Elizabeth
No Omega

Look 'em up.


----------



## gunch (Jan 20, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Pariso
> Hierophant
> Lvmbar (technically, Lumbar)
> The Phantom Carriage
> ...



DAMN SON I'm liking No Omega 

Pariso and Hierophant were pretty cool too


----------



## MikeH (Jan 24, 2014)

Just ordered the limited clear beer yellow (limited to 300) of this vinyl.


----------



## patata (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 27, 2014)

I had no idea there was a new Indian record. Need.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL95qPQ4x7k

Ed Gein are fvcking awesome, if you get a chance to get any of their albums - get this.

It's ....ing pissed off.


----------



## gunch (Feb 2, 2014)

Periodic Nasum appreciation post


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqq2NYQEzYo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exmD-XBi1Wo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNcwrLVA4pY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S21-0F_KpqQ

And this is a personal favorite. It just makes me wanna ____ sh*t up! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEP0JXGkYAQ


----------



## gunch (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome article about Rune 

The New Classics: Rune  The End of Nothing « Teeth of the Divine

Also found stuff from their split with Kalibas 



@Nails In Your Coffin:

You have to take the "s" out of https for the youtubes to auto-embed in quick reply.

As your post is now you'll have to edit the post and turn the links into tags


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 6, 2014)

HHIG worship, and I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 14, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWxAuEZAMco

Herman knows how to write


----------



## MikeH (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 14, 2014)

MikeH said:


>





that's all you're getting.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## -42- (Feb 17, 2014)

The bands we've opened for/played alongside have all been fairly dirty, angry or crusty. 






Dream Caste
calculator
La Bella


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skullflower - Big Muff (1990) - YouTube


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 17, 2014)

Some of my good buddies in Hopeless Youth were recently signed to Candlelight, and have their debut coming out in a little less then 2 weeks. Check out a track here:

Hopeless Youth


----------



## Vhyle (Feb 17, 2014)

I just uploaded my old band's album on Bandcamp. We recorded an album in 2008, and disbanded in 2010. It's basically crust with a few twists. I played drums for them.

I posted earlier in this thread, but I happened to come across it again after uploading the album to Bandcamp. So here you go.

Damnesia


----------



## brutalslam (Feb 17, 2014)

Really liking this band.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2014)

Really wanting to order this on vinyl soon.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33l-zZ1hHE0


----------



## Necris (Feb 17, 2014)

Knelt Rote have been doing wonderful things to my ears all day. I've probably mentioned them earlier in the thread, but here they are again.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 18, 2014)

man I just remembered how awesome this thread is. Dat Cloud Rat doeeee


----------



## brutalslam (Feb 18, 2014)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Necris (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 22, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/cvltnation/sets/abuse-self-titled-lp/

this band crush.


----------



## Necris (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## gunch (Feb 26, 2014)

Ravenous Solemnity | DEPHOSPHORUS

New Desphosphorus lads


----------



## Gren (Feb 26, 2014)

Holy shit how did I miss this thread


----------



## Gren (Feb 26, 2014)

brutalslam said:


> This is fantastic.




Awesome, just listened to some more of these guys on YT. Love me some blasty chaos. 

Here's Vassafor on the same station


----------



## Decapitated666 (Feb 27, 2014)

I know this might be a bit out of place to say here since it technically belongs in the musician's classifieds section But I'm starting a band that's very similar to all of this kind of stuff and we're looking for a singer and bassist currently. We're based in Northern NJ. If anyone here is down for it PM me.

Grind.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 10, 2014)

Coke Bust for the thread revival!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHMwFIuxxug


----------



## metaljohn (Mar 13, 2014)

My dudes in Kashyyyk have another EP out.

Kashyyyk


----------



## abandonist (Mar 13, 2014)

Indian kind of won this for 2014 so far.

That album is _abrasive_.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 14, 2014)

abandonist said:


> Indian kind of won this for 2014 so far.
> 
> That album is _abrasive_.



They're playing my town with Inter Arma and -16- on the 9th of April. Colour me stoked.


----------



## -42- (Apr 18, 2014)

More fun on bandcamp.

Desocialized | Cheap Art
http://....itdriveon.bandcamp.com/album/demo-tracks-2014
Pissedography | Give Praise Records
Danny Trejo | Danny Trejo HC
Deutschland, du Täter! | Henry Fonda
GIRAFFETERMATH | HORSEBASTARD
Fissure | FISSURE
ANF | ANF
s/t 2011 | The Gentle Art Of Chokin&#39;
Still The Kings | Selfmadegod
Ultra//Negative | ULTRA//NEGATIVE
Self Titled | Secret Cutter
Metanoia | NORTH
PROFANE | SVART CROWN
Demo | Dowager
YACØPSÆ - &#39;&#39;Krank ist normal&#39;&#39; 3&#39;&#39; MCD (2013) | YACØPSÆ
Sniffing Glue - st Tape | Spastic Fantastic Records

Also just check the To Live A Lie lineup.

Music | To Live A Lie Records


----------



## blaaargh (May 2, 2014)

http://www.cvltnation.com/in-....in...aming-false-light-self-damnation-bête-noire/
False Light put up a teaser for their new 7" coming out on Headfirst! Intense blasty powerviolence kinda reminiscent of Full of Hell... saw these dudes on tour last year, they were sick. guitarist had a black electric amp, shit was ridiculously dirty
^To Live A Lie is the shiit, they sign some killer local bands. Like Abuse., who opened for False Light when I saw them. They dropped an incredible LP last year before breaking up


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 4, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXT5ZvRp_1A

lets bring this back from the dead


----------



## -42- (May 11, 2014)

Or you can add the two.





IDYLLS
M I N D L E S S
You Can't Save Us All | Burdens

https://soundcloud.com/cvltnation/the-cutthroats-9-dissension

Here you freaking go guys.


----------



## MikeH (May 11, 2014)

This album&#8230;.


----------



## Decapitated666 (May 11, 2014)

-42- knows what the .... is going on. Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Necris (May 11, 2014)

Just got an octave fuzz pedal a few days ago, the sounds I can get out of it are some of the nastiest splatteriest sounds I've heard. I may have to run my other Fuzz into it just to see what happens.

Abrasive guitar tones are the best thing ever.


----------



## Decapitated666 (May 11, 2014)

Thought this might be appropriate for this thread... But it sounds as if I'll have a Hovercraft amp on the way soon. In the middle of putting some funds together for it because it can really get the dirty, angry, crusty sound, haha. Also, Ken from Abigail Williams and Lord Mantis (Lord Mantis is one of the dirtiest, angriest, crustiest bands in the scene right now) just sold me his 1976 Ibanez Les Paul. So it's time to sludge!


----------



## HoneyNut (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! I've just discovered Ringworm! Where the hell were they all this time?! Thanks!


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 12, 2014)

for shitting sake carson.

I was going to post meth drinker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTpKjuCuh8Y


----------



## -42- (May 12, 2014)

Pooluke41 said:


> for shitting sake carson.
> 
> I was going to post meth drinker.



My endgame is to rule this thread, Oliver. Nothing else matters.


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 13, 2014)

-42- said:


> My endgame is to rule this thread, Oliver. Nothing else matters.



yeah well you're still a cvnt


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzBBZcNOI7U&index=116&list=FLNPyAc0SJBx_yFNMJ0tMgvw


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pE6zMBu-Bw

crushopolis


----------



## Gren (May 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE4XkuEREYE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Necris (May 19, 2014)




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 19, 2014)

I haven't figured out how to embed youtube videos, but pretend I can  

Everything Converge has done. Raw, gritty, manly jams.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 19, 2014)

If you want raw and aggressive then this record has it in spades. The album is called Imprint and everyone should have a copy


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 20, 2014)

It's been a while since I've checked this thread, but fvck yes. So much good shit in here.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 20, 2014)

In case you missed it;

The Killing Stream: Listen to the New Misery Index Album Right Now! - MetalSucks


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 22, 2014)

JeffFromMtl said:


> It's been a while since I've checked this thread, but fvck yes. So much good shit in here.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxUU3zncVmI

Yeah man, this is definitely the best thing to come out of God City Studios right now. It crushes so hard.


----------



## -42- (May 23, 2014)

Has nobody posted the new-ish Coffinworm?


----------



## Pooluke41 (May 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnbJXm52-8k

I will choke you carson, until you like it.


----------



## gunch (May 27, 2014)

Explosions In Ward 6, man


----------



## MikeH (May 27, 2014)

Pariso and Svalbard are releasing a 12" split, with a couple of tracks being collaborations between both bands.

PARISO / SVALBARDUK - COLLABORATION 12IN *PREORDER / Holy Ground Records

If you don't know:



Now you know.


----------



## Gren (May 27, 2014)

New Diocletian is out, pretty savage Zealot&#39;s Poison (unmastered rough mix) | Diocletian


----------



## -42- (May 27, 2014)

When Life Comes To Death | Deathwish Inc.

New Young and in the Way channels Entombed so hard.


----------



## MikeH (May 28, 2014)

Recently downloaded Plebeian Grandstand's album 'Lowgazers' off of Throatruiner's website. Finally sitting down and listening to it. Holy shit, is it good. Perfect blend of chaos and heaviness. And the tone is fantastic.



And for those unaware, Throatruiner has a ton of free downloads up on their website for similar bands that they do distro for. I've found some gems on there.


----------



## blaaargh (May 28, 2014)

-42- said:


>



yo thedowngoing is craaaaazy. my first show with my old grind band was opening for them and water torture, shit was nuts.their drummer was wearing a deltron 3030 shirt. cool hygiene picked them up, they sign a lot of awesome local grindy stuff, like snake baptist, another band that played on that show. really chaotic mathy shit, they're super intense
HYG013: SNAKE BAPTIST - DOUBLESPEAKEASY CS | Hygiene Records


----------



## gunch (May 29, 2014)

Plebian Grandstand is fvcking nasty to the max, I love it. I don't usually go for overly shocky/edgy videos but that held my attention fairly well


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 3, 2014)

This was on thepiratebay's homepage today. Not the best stuff I've ever heard, but still pretty surprising to come across there, and seems relevant to this thread.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 5, 2014)

Me And Him Call it Us. Danza-esque riffs, power violence, and harsh noise. what more could you need?


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 5, 2014)

Sectioned's new EP I think qualifies for some mad grind ala TDTDE.







SHDDRSCTND Split | Sectioned


----------



## thegut (Jun 5, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> Sectioned's new EP I think qualifies for some mad grind ala TDTDE.



Badass stuff right here. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## travis bickle (Jun 6, 2014)

Great thread fellas! here's some brand new shit ive been working on, The Sheltering Sky. We recently just wrapped up recording 9 songs with Jay Newman (Serpentine Path / ex - Unearthly Trance) at the helm, which was subsequently mastered by the mighty Brad Boatright at AUDIOSIEGE.

here are 2 tracks from this session. the material is not nice, and quite pissed off. hahaha. enjoy!!!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/redbullassault/sets/the-sheltering-sky-that-which-obstructs-the-light-audiosiege-master[/SC]


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 14, 2014)

Demo | Lesser Animal

lesser animal are dirty and crusty

much like carson's underwear


----------



## Deep Blue (Jun 16, 2014)

New Crowbar for your listening pleasure.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 17, 2014)

youtu.be/hDsPbeL-LJk






except for the vocals


----------



## brutalslam (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## MikeH (Jun 18, 2014)

For the powerviolence crowd, I give you Throat Hash.


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 20, 2014)

new Code Orange (notkidsanymore)


----------



## MYGFH (Jun 20, 2014)

Thantifaxath
https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/sacred-white-noise


----------



## travis bickle (Jun 21, 2014)

MYGFH said:


> Thantifaxath
> https://darkdescentrecords.bandcamp.com/album/sacred-white-noise



holy shit this is awesome!!!! ugly and dissonant as ....! the only black metal i can listen to nowadays are either sarcofago, blasphemy, or their clones. hahahaha.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 22, 2014)

blaaargh said:


> new Code Orange (notkidsanymore)




Came to post. God damn, this is so good.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 22, 2014)

New Horned Almighty!!!!!!!!!!! 

https://soundcloud.com/scarlet-records/horned-almighty-diabolical-engines-of-torment


----------



## broj15 (Jun 23, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Came to post. God damn, this is so good.



if your a Code Orange fan then I'd recommend Beau Navire. Emotional & chaotic hardcore from the bay area.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm on my phone at the moment, so I'll link some stuff later, but check out Catholic Girls from Denver, hardcore with massive doom meltdowns


----------



## MikeH (Jun 24, 2014)

broj15 said:


> if your a Code Orange fan then I'd recommend Beau Navire. Emotional & chaotic Hardcore from the bay area.






spawnofthesith said:


> I'm on my phone at the moment, so I'll link some stuff later, but check out Catholic Girls from Denver, hardcore with massive doom meltdowns



Both super solid.


----------



## aheadofmetal (Jun 25, 2014)

This is my kind of thread!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aJBU9sb1KM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7ZImofKk3s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUfip07UA24

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7SanMCLBqw




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx1_fpN9rts


----------



## thegut (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Necris (Jul 2, 2014)

Hyperborean Altar | Act of Impalement

Banewreaker | Banewreaker


----------



## broj15 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MikeH (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh. My. FUCK.


----------



## gunch (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Necris (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 11, 2014)

I saw the title of this thread and thought that it was about my ex-girlfriend..... (which knowing her reputation wouldn't surprise me) 

Back on topic.


----------



## -42- (Jul 30, 2014)

Honestly just got into Dragged Into Sunlight, very sad I'm late to this party.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 30, 2014)

-42- said:


> Honestly just got into Dragged Into Sunlight, very sad I'm late to this party.



better late than never.


----------



## broj15 (Aug 31, 2014)

some old school pv/grind/crust


----------



## JoeyW (Sep 1, 2014)

New Baptists is sweet:

Dave Grohl-Touted Hardcore Outfit Baptists Premiere New Song, &#8220;Harm Induction&#8221; - Hard Rock & Heavy Metal News | Music Videos |Golden Gods Awards | revolvermag.com


----------



## -42- (Sep 24, 2014)

Purge is next level.


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 1, 2014)

Exclusive: Stream TORCH RUNNER&#8217;s New Album &#8220;Endless Nothing&#8221; + Interview | AMERICAN AFTERMATH
new Torch Runner is up. so stoked that my boys are getting some recognition


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 1, 2014)

Secret Cutter - Self Titled



And... vinyls!







Secret Cutter - Self Titled (2014) - USA
Secret Cutter

THIS GIFT IS A CURSE - I, Gvilt Bearer (2012) - SWE
I, Gvilt bearer | THIS GIFT IS A CURSE

Punch - They Don&#8217;t Have To Believe (2014) - USA
PUNCH


----------



## thegut (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Mwoit (Oct 3, 2014)

thegut said:


>




So much excite for the album.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 17, 2014)

Some of my mates have released a new EP 'Lobotomy'. It's power violence goodness.






https://endlessswarmpv.bandcamp.com/album/lobotomy


----------



## thegut (Oct 28, 2014)

Just found out about this band. Their album ....ing rules.



The Sanity Universal (2014) | SEIZURES


----------



## crg123 (Nov 14, 2014)

These guys were posted towards the front of this thread but they need be shown again 



If you haven't listened to them you should definitely check out all of "Buster"


----------



## gunch (Nov 14, 2014)

crg123 said:


> These guys were posted towards the front of this thread but they need be shown again
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't listened to them you should definitely check out all of "Buster"





Their EPs before buster are a lot grindier and fun too


----------



## crg123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Which EP was this on? I love it, haven't heard this before. It's not on the ...only worse one is it?


----------



## gunch (Nov 14, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Which EP was this on? I love it, haven't heard this before. It's not on the ...only worse one is it?



Albania EP


----------



## Lifestalker (Nov 22, 2014)

Can't believe these guys haven't been mentioned...


----------



## MikeH (Nov 29, 2014)

New 12" split from Primitive Man and Fister. It takes a lot of skill and depravity to be as gnar as this.

https://fister.bandcamp.com/album/split-12-with-primitive-man


----------



## MikeH (Dec 5, 2014)

New Warhound is raw as fuck.


And the new No Zodiac song is so sludgy and heavy. So pumped for this album.


----------



## gunch (Dec 10, 2014)

Jungbluth

Members of Alpinist



MikeH said:


> Warhound


----------



## thegut (Aug 10, 2015)

Just found this band. Thought this would be a good resurrection post for this thread.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 15, 2015)

Thought I'd revive this thread.

Die Choking - III

https://diechoking.bandcamp.com/


----------



## broj15 (Oct 15, 2015)

^^^ love the production on that.

Been jamming this a lot lately. Think a less frantic (but still pretty fvcking frantic) Canada Songs era Daughters. 

https://insidethebeehive.bandcamp.com/album/drink-bleach-live-forever

These guys are pretty sick too. Just a heads up, but the cover is NSFW (and awesome). Take 1 part noise rock, 1 part sludge, and 1 part hardcore, then cram it into a 12 gauge and fire it at something that you hate. 

https://handshakeinc.bandcamp.com/album/my-life-as-a-woman


----------



## thegut (Oct 16, 2015)

Yay! I love this thread. I always get stoked when it gets bumped to check out some more aggressive filth.

Also the new Cult Leader just dropped!


----------



## pastanator (Oct 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imkUHB5vnF4

friend of mine posted this on facebook. reaaaallly good punk influenced deathgrind. halfway through and standout tracks are Drunk and Stoned and We are the Pigs


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm sure "weak" by today's standards but I'm old school and at least to me, this is nice-n-nasty... even if it IS more along the lines of "classic dirt".


----------



## Unburdened (Oct 19, 2015)

JeffFromMtl said:


> If you're a jaded asshole that thinks heavy music has lost its balls, this is where you post the bands that keep you around. I mean the bands that you feel still embody the old school extreme music ethos, be it metal, hardcore, grind, punk, or what have you. The bands that hold up a big, fat smelly middle finger to the rest of the goddamn dog and pony show. The dirtier, the angrier, the further left of centre, the crustier the better. Here, we create the most pissed-off thread on SSO.




The modern king of angry, sludgy, dirty, nasty immediately nailed in the first post!? With the first video nonetheless!

Bravo! Bravo!

I'll throw in some of my favorites too:
Insect Warfare (RIP)
Rotten Sound
Abandon
Conifer
Primitive Man
Parlamentarisk Sodomi
and last but certainly not least, Egality


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 4, 2015)

Insect Warfare - YES!

New Full Of Hell song.

FULL OF HELL "AMBER MOTE IN THE BLACK VAULT" (BTR 009) | Bad Teeth Recordings


----------



## Unburdened (Nov 4, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> Insect Warfare - YES!
> 
> New Full Of Hell song.
> 
> FULL OF HELL "AMBER MOTE IN THE BLACK VAULT" (BTR 009) | Bad Teeth Recordings



I love Full of Hell! The LP they did with Merzbow is just amazing. Digital fury!


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 30, 2015)

Forgot to post this:

New Yautja

https://yautja.bandcamp.com/


----------



## gunch (Nov 30, 2015)

Mwoit said:


> Forgot to post this:
> 
> New Yautja
> 
> https://yautja.bandcamp.com/



Pretty good


----------



## Cake Machine (Nov 30, 2015)

ALL THIS THREAD

And Weekend Nachos FTW, one of the angriest bands ever.


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 24, 2015)

Another bump, I don't think these are reposts. Some stuff from my recent rotations -

On the breakneck punk tip:





Current UK boys:

https://letitdie.bandcamp.com/album/let-it-die-7 - righteous thrashy punkings

https://atomck.bandcamp.com/album/never-work - Free, and one of my actual favourite grind records. With insanity vocals.

And the rest

Does what it says. Straight edge fast ass hardcore.


Sickening, blackened sludge. Horrific.


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 24, 2015)

Lifestalker said:


> Can't believe these guys haven't been mentioned...




I'm impressed that these guys' names have made it as far away as you, they're pretty gosh darn subterranean level of underground-ness even here. God bless the internet. 

Related - the drummer is someone I've seen playing in loads of different bands over the years. He's the singer for The Afternoon Gentlemen, who warrant a place in this thread for sure. Now UK grindcore stalwarts, really! He was also playing in Confine, and Joe Pesci, when I saw them.

https://theafternoongentlemen.bandcamp.com/

https://confine.bandcamp.com/

https://joepesci.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 24, 2015)

Some local bands.

Endless Swarm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHivZv6dw3U

Has John Hoffman from Weekend Nachos doing guest vocals!

Godhole

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3esSzALcxxI


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 5, 2016)

Full Of Hell - Amber Mote In The Black Vault

https://fullofhell.bandcamp.com/album/amber-mote-in-the-black-vault

Sounds way more death metal but grotty. Great!

---

Weekend Nachos are calling it quits this year.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 5, 2016)

The Teeth & The Wounds by Control. Savage.

Control


----------



## gunch (Feb 16, 2016)

I love the Sum of All Fossils and discovered this only recently and it was so amazing I cried


----------



## vilk (Feb 17, 2016)

see, I've had that album for a few years now and I was never able to get into it

but also, I got that album about the same time as I got Gorguts' Colored Sands and every time I put on Flourishing it kinda reminded me of Gorguts so I had to listen to Gorguts instead because Colored Sands is maybe the best death metal album ever


----------



## gunch (Feb 17, 2016)

vilk said:


> see, I've had that album for a few years now and I was never able to get into it
> 
> but also, I got that album about the same time as I got Gorguts' Colored Sands and every time I put on Flourishing it kinda reminded me of Gorguts so I had to listen to Gorguts instead because Colored Sands is maybe the best death metal album ever



my favorite Gorguts album changes every month lol

But I'd say Flourishing draws the most influence from From Wisdom To Hate


----------



## Mega-Mads (Feb 18, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread.
> 
> Die Choking - III
> 
> https://diechoking.bandcamp.com/






Their drummer is such a beast


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 24, 2016)

New Plebeian Grandstand


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 24, 2016)

Love Sex Machine


----------



## broj15 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> New Plebeian Grandstand





FVCK. YES.


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 24, 2016)

New (and last) Weekend Nachos


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 1, 2016)

New Piss Vortex

https://pissvortex.bandcamp.com/album/future-cancer


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 1, 2016)

New stuff from Gadget.


----------



## Cnev (Apr 21, 2016)

How is no one talking about the new NAILS!?



I can't remember being this excited for a metal album.


----------



## gunch (Apr 21, 2016)

Cnev said:


> How is no one talking about the new NAILS!?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember being this excited for a metal album.




Did they get a new singer or did he go under metamorphosis


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 22, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Did they get a new singer or did he go under metamorphosis



Nah, he just shaved his head and got angrier.


----------



## petereanima (May 9, 2016)

Two of my fellow Iron Heel bandmates were busy (while the rest of us prepares the last details for recording the new album), and did an EP full of HM2-fueled, anti-fascist, angry as ...., crusty raw thrash. 

https://zetkinthrash.bandcamp.com/releases

Free download; Vinyl coming soon.


----------



## broj15 (May 16, 2016)

I've had this more or less on repeat since it came out. Not nearly as chaotic overall as their s/t, but I feel like the contrast of the chill parts next to the heavy parts make the heavy parts hit way harder. This is easily a contender for AOTY for me.

FFO: Loma Prieta, Touche Amore, Converge, etc. More raw, mathy, riffy, grinding post hardcore nonsense.







https://lalunaband.bandcamp.com/


----------



## metaljohn (May 16, 2016)

Discovered this band a few weeks ago. Pretty dope.


----------



## Mwoit (May 21, 2016)

Re issue of Pig Destroyer - Painter Of Dead Girls






https://roboticempire.bandcamp.com/album/pig-destroyer-painter-of-dead-girls-deluxe-edition

Comes with an extra song "Delusional Supremacy 2K".


----------



## DLG (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## MikeH (Oct 25, 2016)

Sunlight's Bane. I was in this band during its infancy, but I was 18, and traveling from Cincinnati to Detroit for writing and recording proved too difficult. Since then, though, they've dramatically changed and are one of my favorite bands. They just released a 7" split with Geist (UK) and are releasing their first full length, The Blackest Volume (Like All the Earth Was Buried), in January.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 12, 2017)

This thread needs revived, so here's some more hatred and misanthropy from Sunlight's Bane. Their new music video for the track "Begrudging Soul" off of their debut full-length_.
_


----------



## gunch (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## NickS (Jul 15, 2017)

I keep coming back to this thread, and that Sunlight's Bane song In fact, just bought the album!!

I love the beginning, hooks me instantly with those two quick drum strikes then both guitars and the bass coming in at once. That guitar tone is awesome, I would say it has a very good "snarl" to it.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 15, 2017)

They're amazing. I was their guitarist for a very short time back when they were called Traitor, and I wish I could have worked it out to keep playing with them, but on the contrary I don't think I could write music that awesome, so it worked out for the best.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 15, 2017)

Damn, Sunlights Bane fucking rips! They remind me of Pains:


----------



## MikeH (Jul 15, 2017)

That was gnarly! Another new band to add to the repertoire.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 15, 2017)

Damn, son. Sunlight Bane's new full length is so, so good. Thanks for the heads up, man.


----------



## vilk (Jul 17, 2017)

This is seriously the best thread. Also I grabbed that Sunlight's Bane and it's so good

I love that it reminds me a bit of NAILS but breaks out of hardcore and into full-on black/death/thrash metal


I wish The Secret would make another album. I just yesterday realized that "the new album" Agnus Dei came out 5 years ago


----------



## gunch (Jul 17, 2017)

vilk said:


> This is seriously the best thread. Also I grabbed that Sunlight's Bane and it's so good
> 
> I love that it reminds me a bit of NAILS but breaks out of hardcore and into full-on black/death/thrash metal
> 
> ...



This is from 2014 so they aren't too far gone off the planet



Has any newer dark hxc band tried to go the other way from the HM2 sound and model their tone off of like Immolation's Dawn of Possession or Rippikuolu?


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 17, 2017)

I haven't been partial of this stuff for a while but I think you guys might get a kick from this.

Remember Craig Owens from the screamo band Chiodos?

Here is him doing grindcore-adjecent stuff. Kinda sounds like danza to me:

https://cheerupkid.bandcamp.com/album/empathy-is-a-gift-ep


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 17, 2017)

Here is one of my fav grindy tech bands, The Last of Lucy:


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Mwoit (Aug 22, 2017)

Italian / British split. Blast city yas.



Polish (I think) Grind meets treble city.



Greek grind.



Local Glasgow boys with HM-2 worship. Gnarly.



NY grind / PV / death metal. Will Smith from Artificial Brain on vocals.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 18, 2017)

Helpless - Debt

https://helplessband.bandcamp.com/album/debt


----------



## gunch (Sep 18, 2017)

It's hard to believe it's already been 10 years since I started to get into this kind of stuff 



Also holy poop this EP is good


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 29, 2017)

IDYLLS - The Barn

More noise rock, but it's chaotic and dirty and noisy.







https://idylls.bandcamp.com/album/the-barn


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 7, 2020)

bump

looking for fairly recent blackened sludge album recommendations, if anybody still follows this thread. Something with minimal math/grind/hardcore elements


----------



## Loomer (Jan 7, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> bump
> 
> looking for fairly recent blackened sludge album recommendations, if anybody still follows this thread. Something with minimal math/grind/hardcore elements



The newest Primitive Man slaps


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> bump
> 
> looking for fairly recent blackened sludge album recommendations, if anybody still follows this thread. Something with minimal math/grind/hardcore elements


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 7, 2020)

gunshow86de said:


>



already know and love them, looking for more stuff that sounds similar (especially to Pervertor)


----------



## gunch (Jan 7, 2020)

Going to counter that and ask if there's been any cool math/grind sludge like Fawn Limbs recently 


also stumbled across @thinkpad20 's project Kuroi which is like Discordance Axis and Lykathea Aflame and fucking rules


----------



## vilk (Jan 8, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> bump
> 
> looking for fairly recent blackened sludge album recommendations, if anybody still follows this thread. Something with minimal math/grind/hardcore elements




Blackened sludge? That's tough because I feel like a lot of elements that make something be sludge (slowness, groove) can contradict certain things that make something black metal. The only thing I can even think of that is maybe right is Inter Arma



Maybe Celeste? They aren't sludge... but they are blackened... something... I know how the song that I want to show you goes in my head but I can't pick it out because all of their tracks are titled with like full sentences written in French lol


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 8, 2020)

vilk said:


> Blackened sludge? That's tough because I feel like a lot of elements that make something be sludge (slowness, groove) can contradict certain things that make something black metal. The only thing I can even think of that is maybe right is Inter Arma
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Celeste? They aren't sludge... but they are blackened... something... I know how the song that I want to show you goes in my head but I can't pick it out because all of their tracks are titled with like full sentences written in French lol



I've only heard Inter Arma's latest so I'll check out their back catalog & Celeste, thanks


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 8, 2020)

Oddly enough, Old Man Gloom is scratching the same itch for me despite having no black metal elements whatsoever


----------



## thriveNSuffer (Jan 8, 2020)

Yo blackened sludge you gotta check out my band


----------



## broj15 (Jan 9, 2020)

Pretty sure I made a thread about them a while back, but some friends of mine from Atlanta put out one of the most crushing albums I've heard in a minute. Good mix of sludgy tracks & fast rippers with sick riffs & a few heavy "semi breakdown" parts. Also thier drummer Sasha does vocals while they play this stuff and it's unreal.


----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2020)

motherfucks, Jon Chang and Rob Marton are playing together again and nobody made a big deal about it?


----------



## akinari (Jan 17, 2020)

gunch said:


> motherfucks, Jon Chang and Rob Marton are playing together again and nobody made a big deal about it?




No, this was a gigantic deal for me. One of my favorite albums of last year. I offered to let Rob borrow my SS140C for the tracking but they went with Friedmans.


----------



## fps (Jan 19, 2020)

gunch said:


>




This is incredible. Thanks so much for sharing. Different area of music but I get a Martin Grech vibe from some of it in approach. Unafraid.


----------



## gunch (Jan 19, 2020)

broj15 said:


> Pretty sure I made a thread about them a while back, but some friends of mine from Atlanta put out one of the most crushing albums I've heard in a minute. Good mix of sludgy tracks & fast rippers with sick riffs & a few heavy "semi breakdown" parts. Also thier drummer Sasha does vocals while they play this stuff and it's unreal.




I like it, its like plebian grandstand but _S L O W_


----------



## MikeH (Jan 19, 2020)

Don’t know if Left Behind has been posted in here, but No One Goes To Heaven SLAPS.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 19, 2020)

Not huge on the music but that vocalist sounds fucking pissed. Very strong early Corey Taylor vibes.


----------



## broj15 (Jan 20, 2020)

Portrayal Of Guilt from Texas. Played a couple shows with these guys and they keep blowing me away every time they release more material. Their newest release is 6 tracks of blackened hardcore in just under 10 minutes.


----------



## gunch (Jan 20, 2020)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Not huge on the music but that vocalist sounds fucking pissed. Very strong early Corey Taylor vibes.



I hear it


----------



## akinari (Jan 20, 2020)

Easily the best release from this band yet. Absolutely manic vocals.


----------



## DLG (Jan 20, 2020)

fps said:


> This is incredible. Thanks so much for sharing. Different area of music but I get a Martin Grech vibe from some of it in approach. Unafraid.



To me, this Mare EP is the single greatest post-metal/Neurosis-core/whatever recording ever. 

So sad that they broke up right after.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 23, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> bump
> 
> looking for fairly recent blackened sludge album recommendations, if anybody still follows this thread. Something with minimal math/grind/hardcore elements



For anybody else who cares, a few others not mentioned here that I've found that hit the mark are Coffinworm, Wolvhammer, Cobalt (especially Eater of Birds) and to a lesser degree Indian... none of them are as riffy as Lord Mantis though


----------



## gunch (Jan 23, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> For anybody else who cares, a few others not mentioned here that I've found that hit the mark are Coffinworm, Wolvhammer, Cobalt (especially Eater of Birds) and to a lesser degree Indian... none of them are as riffy as Lord Mantis though



I thought Cobalt was more black/Appalachian folk


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 23, 2020)

gunch said:


> I thought Cobalt was more black/Appalachian folk



I dunno, sounds like sludge to me


----------



## gunch (Mar 19, 2020)

IMPORTANT YOU LIKED GAZA

Actual IDCWIGWID playthroughs from the former guitarist Luke Sorenson 





ALSO GAZA'S TUNING IS THE ION DISSONANCE TUNING WITHOUT THE LOW G# CFCFAF (half step down)
FUCK.


----------



## Steo (Aug 28, 2020)

http://hellishform.bandcamp.com/album/mmxx
This is sick


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2020)

Cover art is cool too.


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 29, 2020)

gunch said:


> IMPORTANT YOU LIKED GAZA
> 
> Actual IDCWIGWID playthroughs from the former guitarist Luke Sorenson
> 
> ...





I swear it's like they have a completely different tuning for every song


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 12, 2020)

My band GENDO IKARI released split with Japan's Retortion Terror and Australia's BLIGHT WORMS is now out on digital platforms and our side of the split is on Bandcamp.






https://gendoikari.bandcamp.com/album/formless-utopia-eternal

Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/2LWudsC1y15sNk4xBoTUcp?si=62GBBLMUTuW-aKN8D1Rp1g

Entire split will be hosted on Grindcore Karaoke soon. Physical tapes with download codes will be up for sale soon!


----------



## Steo (Oct 12, 2020)

^ Yes. Love those two ep's you guys did. And the times I saw ye live.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 13, 2020)

Steo said:


> ^ Yes. Love those two ep's you guys did. And the times I saw ye live.



Thanks! Who knows when we will do a gig but we've slowly been putting together new tracks for our debut LP.


----------



## Steo (Dec 5, 2020)

New Fuck the facts
https://fuckthefacts.bandcamp.com/album/pleine-noirceur


----------



## Steo (Dec 5, 2020)

Been blasting Fuming mouth in work alot too. 
https://fumingmouth.bandcamp.com/album/the-grand-descent


----------



## broj15 (Dec 7, 2020)

Stumbled upon this band the other day when I was trying to listen to Boy Harsher (goth/cold wave/post punk band). Glad I did because I've had it in heavy rotation ever since. Imagine taking both sides of the Crossed Out/Man Is The Bastard split and adding in the rhythmic complexity/planned chaos of a band like Converge or Dillinger Escape Plan.


----------



## Steo (Dec 7, 2020)

^Killer band.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 8, 2020)

Summary of 2020 for me in terms of grind / pv:

Internal Rot - Grieving Birth



Cognizant // Blurring Split



Suction Excavators - Exploratory Excavation



Death Bed - No Breeze In Hell

https://negativehoperecords.bandcamp.com/album/death-bed-no-breeze-in-hell

ACxDC - Satan Is King



Chepang - Chatta



Ona Snop - Intermittent Damnation (I've had the album for a while and it's a banger)

https://onasnipsnop.bandcamp.com/album/intermittent-damnation-preview-2

Stimulant - Sensory Depriviation

https://youtu.be/QwSB73MI4X0


----------



## JD27 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## broj15 (Dec 8, 2020)

Respire just dropped thier new album and it's easily the 2020 AOTY for me. Covers every genre from black metal, hard core, grind, shoegaze, and post rock. Absolutely soul crushing & rule breaking. 3 guitarists, 2 vocalists, bassist, drummer, violin, and a trumpet player. Imagine if Godspeed You! Black Emperor was a metal band and you're in the right territory. Here's one of the singles off the new album with a link to thier Bandcamp for the rest of it if ya like what ya hear:



https://respirefamily.bandcamp.com/


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Steo (Mar 22, 2021)

New Jarhead Fertilizer is out now. They've gone from straight grind to slam/death metal.
https://jarheadfertilizeroc.bandcamp.com/album/product-of-my-environment


----------



## Steo (Mar 22, 2021)

And speaking of slam:
https://sunami408.bandcamp.com/album/sunami-gulch-split


----------



## Steo (Apr 26, 2021)

New Body void


----------



## Steo (Apr 27, 2021)

New Couch slut https://gileadmedia.bandcamp.com/album/take-a-chance-on-rock-n-roll


----------



## Mwoit (May 21, 2021)

I love these guys - we did 2 shows with them back in 2019 and they are good guys. New release on Relapse!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 21, 2021)

I have been learning recently that I actually really enjoy screamo, or at least certain bands. Birds in Row have been a daily jam for a couple months now.



edit: lots of amp candy in this vid too


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 21, 2021)

Gotta mention the HIRS collective also. Total (dirty, angry, crusty) sweethearts, the band I was in at the time had the privilege of opening for them when they came up here. 





Here's them doing Nirvana covers with Thou


----------



## gunch (May 21, 2021)

gunch said:


> I want to make a band like the ones featured here so fucking bad.
> 
> Lay waste to everything.
> 
> Gorguts+ Ulcerate+ Gaza+ Crowpath+ Abominable Iron Sloth sort of deal.



9 years later and my dream band would be like Burnt By the Sun and Prowler in the Yard/Terrifyer era PxDx with the emotionally crushing aspects of Mare, Rune and Flourishing. Make people throw each other but also cry and be sad


Also Knut remaster what up


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2021)

Mwoit said:


> I love these guys - we did 2 shows with them back in 2019 and they are good guys. New release on Relapse!



Glad others know and are spreading Yautja, they remind me of Napalm Death but like, refined? Of that makes any sense.


----------



## Steo (May 22, 2021)

Internal. Are killing it on Power violence front.
https://internalhc.bandcamp.com/album/primal-state


----------



## BMFan30 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## BMFan30 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## vilk (May 29, 2021)

Steo said:


> New Body void



This is great! The closest thing to Horseback Battle Hammer since Conan made it a decade ago. That's not a knock at the band, I always wished Conan had made more albums like HBH.


----------



## 73647k (May 29, 2021)

Steo said:


> And speaking of slam:
> https://sunami408.bandcamp.com/album/sunami-gulch-split



Gulch should be plastered all over this thread


----------



## vilk (May 29, 2021)

vilk said:


> This is great! The closest thing to Horseback Battle Hammer since Conan made it a decade ago. That's not a knock at the band, I always wished Conan had made more albums like HBH.


I take this back. Listened again, and even though it's super detuned and super slow and the guy's vocals sorta remind me of Jon's, musically it's actually not so much Conan. Still a pretty crushing tune though !


----------



## Mwoit (May 30, 2021)

The GGA Vol 2.0 was yesterday - lots of good grind bands!

https://gcbtrecords.bandcamp.com/album/global-grindcore-alliance-vol-2-0

My highlights:

Hong Kong Fuck You



Daggra



Die Choking



Ona Snop



Bas Rotten


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 5, 2021)

Ah the entire set is here!


----------



## gunch (Jun 5, 2021)

Also dumb question: Once and for all is Prowler in the Yard Bb standard or Drop A on a 7?


----------



## akinari (Jun 6, 2021)

gunch said:


> Also dumb question: Once and for all is Prowler in the Yard Bb standard or Drop A on a 7?



I always thought it was A standard... I don't recall Scott ever using a drop tuning. Terrifyer is A standard and he usually just uses one guitar for the whole set


----------



## gunch (Jun 6, 2021)

akinari said:


> I always thought it was A standard... I don't recall Scott ever using a drop tuning. Terrifyer is A standard and he usually just uses one guitar for the whole set



Yeah looks like A standard he's using normal power chord fingering here



Is it just how the record is EQd that the gutiars "sound" higher than A and sound more like Bb?


----------



## akinari (Jun 7, 2021)

gunch said:


> Is it just how the record is EQd that the gutiars "sound" higher than A and sound more like Bb?



Just listened to the remastered version in bat ear mode, and if you wanna get technical about it, the album is tuned to Bb standard around 20 cents sharp, except on Starbelly which is A standard about 25 cents flat. The guitars on that song must've been recorded during a different session, because they sound like a mess compared to the other tracks. 

Reminds me of how Discordance Axis' "Jouhou" is in varying degrees of flatness from A440 drop D because it was a million degrees in the studio after the AC went out and Rob's guitar went beeeeooooooop. Then the band was too busy fighting each other for Rob to use a tuner.


----------



## gunch (Jun 7, 2021)

akinari said:


> Just listened to the remastered version in bat ear mode, and if you wanna get technical about it, the album is tuned to Bb standard around 20 cents sharp, except on Starbelly which is A standard about 25 cents flat. The guitars on that song must've been recorded during a different session, because they sound like a mess compared to the other tracks.
> 
> Reminds me of how Discordance Axis' "Jouhou" is in varying degrees of flatness from A440 drop D because it was a million degrees in the studio after the AC went out and Rob's guitar went beeeeooooooop. Then the band was too busy fighting each other for Rob to use a tuner.



Interesting! Now I know my ears aren't busted because open string ringing in like Body Scout sound different than in Starbelly.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## gunch (Jul 21, 2021)

This band got really good at selling a bleak and hopeless atmosphere


----------



## akinari (Jul 21, 2021)

gunch said:


> This band got really good at selling a bleak and hopeless atmosphere




That album came out during one of the worst years of my life and I love it to death. Jon's leads in KWC are some of my favorite in recent history. Jon is an incredible player and I mean in this in the best possible way, but they always remind me of someone who barely knows how to play guitar just totally going for it and getting really lucky.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 23, 2021)

Jumping back in here to promote the homies in Malthusian Kommand. Anabolic black metal.


----------



## BMFan30 (Jul 23, 2021)

Just finished going through the entire thread. 
Most badass thread in all of the net, lets not let it die.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jul 25, 2021)

MikeH said:


> Anabolic black metal.



I’m legitimately excited to discover what this means upon first listen.


----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 4, 2021)

Going to have to link more of this thanks to @MikeH


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## metaljohn (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BMFan30 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Steo (Apr 8, 2022)

punk metal from Montréal


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 8, 2022)

Oooooh Skitsystem and Amebix and Contravene are my favorites!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 8, 2022)

gunch said:


> This band got really good at selling a bleak and hopeless atmosphere






akinari said:


> That album came out during one of the worst years of my life and I love it to death. Jon's leads in KWC are some of my favorite in recent history. Jon is an incredible player and I mean in this in the best possible way, but they always remind me of someone who barely knows how to play guitar just totally going for it and getting really lucky.



This album has also seen me through some very trying times, it was something to cling to when the rest of my life was a maelstrom of bullshit. Also agree about the lead work, and this band overall gives me that same impression of "beginners luck but forever and ever."


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 16, 2022)

This band is quickly becoming one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Steo (Nov 12, 2022)

False grind


----------



## Steo (Nov 12, 2022)

Some powerviolence from Belfast


----------

